
Rome: Eternal City by Ferdinand Addis review – myth, mess and magic - howsilly
https://www.theguardian.com/books/2018/sep/26/rome-eternal-city-ferdinand-addis-review
======
objektif
Thanks for posting this. Are there any other good books on history of Rome you
can recommend.

~~~
gbustomtv5
Best books on Rome’s history are originals, in my oppinion. Extraordinary
number of writings survived.

Understanding Rome requires a lof of effort from a modern person. So many
aspects of human society have changed, yet Roman society was as complicated as
American society today in many respects.

The physical destruction of Rome as a city is one of the biggest tragedies in
human history. If only we could see Rome in all it’s magnificence...

Ancient writings of Roman titants are almost the only whitenesses that remain.

